
Avoiding Alzheimer’s Disease Could Be Easier Than You Think - sridca
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/diagnosis-diet/201609/avoiding-alzheimer-s-disease-could-be-easier-you-think
======
Apocryphon
This article is from 2016. As compelling as arguing for a low-refined carb
diet is, this all seems oversimplified. Can anyone weigh in?

~~~
krageon
It's a single article claiming a magical preventative for something that
plagues a lot of people. As a rule of thumb, you're safe if you ignore those
as the hogwash they usually are.

~~~
sridca
Have you actually read the article? Do you have any worthwhile to say in
_direct response_ to the article?

~~~
krageon
The person I was responding to asked someone to weigh in because they had
difficulties discerning how to evaluate the article. The rule of thumb I gave
doesn't just apply to this article, it applies to all articles belonging to a
set.

~~~
sridca
What is it about this article (as in which particular text contained in it)
that makes it belong to a set?

------
perl4ever
Interesting to put this together with the recent story about possibly
gingivitis bacteria being responsible for Alzheimers. It could be true that
there is a multi-factor relationship, and yet focusing on one particular
"cause" isn't going to be successful.

